# Long time Lurker, first time poster



## halcyonism (May 20, 2009)

Title says it all! Just wanted to thank everyone for the wealth of knowledge that is available on these forums.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* halcyonism. Have fun here.


----------



## msgdaniel (May 30, 2009)

*knives*

Best knife on the market is ken henschel knives


----------



## hoyt_fan (Mar 16, 2009)

:welcome: to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

